# Sugarfree Sauces,Marinades



## smokin irish (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone have a good sugarfree bbq sauce,using splenda or liquid sweetner? Im on Atkins diet,( down 110 lbs) and picked up a MES 30 to smoke,cook meat in another way. Have not even used it yet,but excited about it!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have substitute Splenda for sugar a few time and I can't tell the difference myself. I use Old Bay and Splenda alot of the times but you can substitute it in any recipe.


----------



## les3176 (Feb 9, 2011)

Did a search and found a diabetic sauce.I have not tried it myself but give it a shot!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/77739/for-us-diabetics-that-love-sauce


----------



## smokin irish (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks LES that site gave me pleny of ideas,now to make it my own!


----------



## heidir (Jun 1, 2011)

Was just diagnosed w/ Type II diabetes myself earlier this year - low-carb and sugar-free (or at least low sugar!) is what I'm experimenting with now. Been able to come up with breads, cakes, cookies and other normally "forbidden"-type treats - which taste good and you wouldnt' know the difference... but now I want to do the same for my q'ing:

*Question*: *Since we get a lot of the color/caramelization factor from the sugars we use in our rubs/sauces - what other ingredients/products have any of you tried that give the same result - but without the sugar? I've tried teas - but not too crazy about the flavor, to be honest. Coffee has worked - but, again, looking for that "old-fashioned" Q flavor  - not just "make it look the same", yanno? Diet cola - well, same thing - the flavor just isn't there*.

Oh - and P.S. I'm allergic to aspartame! (Migraines)


----------



## shtrdave (Jun 1, 2011)

Here is a link to a product I have used in the past, I also did the Atkins thing and it worked well, but once I got away from it back to the same weight issues.

Here is the link to the FAQ  portion but you can get to the main site through it.

http://www.wheylow.com/Articles.asp?ID=134#1

You might also try some thinned honey rubbed into the meat plus it will help the seasoning stick. Just a thought.

Edit to add, just got an offer for 15% off use the code *JUNE* in your cart where it asks for coupon, and anything over $75.00 after the 15 off ships free.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Les I'm not a diabetic, but the sauce sounds good anyway.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 2, 2011)

Blue Agave!!!

I'm a type 2 diabetic and I recently started on insulin (my morning glycemie readings are in the 120s, ...it works), I use this stuff in every thing, sauces, breads, pancakes, I use it instead of sugar or honey, anything that requires sugar this will work and the end results is the same as using sugar, my family can't tell the difference.

Here's the link:

http://www.wholesomesweeteners.com/brands/Wholesome_Sweeteners/Organic_Raw_Blue_Agave.html

Gene


----------



## heidir (Jun 11, 2011)

JustPassingThru said:


> Blue Agave!!!
> 
> I'm a type 2 diabetic and I recently started on insulin (my morning glycemie readings are in the 120s, ...it works), I use this stuff in every thing, sauces, breads, pancakes, I use it instead of sugar or honey, anything that requires sugar this will work and the end results is the same as using sugar, my family can't tell the difference.
> 
> ...




I've seen the agave nectar at my local WalMart.... I'll have to give it a try.... any advice as to amount of agave versus using other sugars like honey or... like you have to with stevia and some others?


----------



## justpassingthru (Jun 11, 2011)

The instruction on the bottle says to use 25% less, so if the recipe calls for 1 cup I use 3/4 cup, same with teaspoon and tablespoon, 25% less.

The diabetics diet prescribed here looked pretty bleak, but I use this as a substitute for everything that has sugar in it, ...plain yogurt with a teaspoon of Agave and some fresh or frozen fruit chopped up and added to it, a piece of toast with a little Agave and cinnamon, frozen fresh fruit or frozen fruit, a little Agave and some milk in a blender with produce some ice cream that won't send our sugar levels soaring, ...such things to occasionally satisfy our sugar cravings, ...I highly recommend a glaucoma kit to take readings before and after eating to dial in our sugar levels, I have found with education about the disease, correct eating habits and exercise,  living with diabetes isn't that hard.

Gene


----------



## yankee in ua (Jun 13, 2011)

You on the pill or insulin?
I take Glipizide (10mg) slow release.  Works great for me and I don't get too crazy about the diet or recipes, but still eat what I like.  Just have no sweet tooth so no big deal for me.  I've been living with it since 05 and aside from just being aware of what I'm eating as opposed to counting carbs or points, I'm still at a decent weight and the A1C's stay in a reasonable range.  I just try to maintain a balanced diet along with activity and proper amounts of sleep.

Oh and I don't know if it would work on a rub, but apple sauce is a great sugar sub.  You could always just back off on the amount of sugar you put in a rub and still get that good Q taste.  Now if I could just find a sugar free mint chip ice cream.  sigh..............


HeidiR said:


> Was just diagnosed w/ Type II diabetes myself earlier this year - low-carb and sugar-free (or at least low sugar!) is what I'm experimenting with now. Been able to come up with breads, cakes, cookies and other normally "forbidden"-type treats - which taste good and you wouldnt' know the difference... but now I want to do the same for my q'ing:
> 
> *Question*: *Since we get a lot of the color/caramelization factor from the sugars we use in our rubs/sauces - what other ingredients/products have any of you tried that give the same result - but without the sugar? I've tried teas - but not too crazy about the flavor, to be honest. Coffee has worked - but, again, looking for that "old-fashioned" Q flavor  - not just "make it look the same", yanno? Diet cola - well, same thing - the flavor just isn't there*.
> 
> Oh - and P.S. I'm allergic to aspartame! (Migraines)


----------



## YoderGuy (Nov 13, 2011)

I have been thinking about ordering some Smokin Joe Jones Low Carb Mississippi Bbq Sauce

sweetened with sucralose(SPLENDA).

Per 2 Tbsp Serving: 2g Net Carbs, less than 1g Sugars, 10 Calories

Before being diagnosed I had used some of his regular sauces, and they were excellent.


----------



## pete hunter (Jan 2, 2012)

Here's an excellent sauce I got off of a low carb website and adjusted it a little bit to my taste.  I usually add some crushed red pepper flakes and about 1/2 tsp cayene pepper to it for a spicier sauce.  You can also add a little more vinegar if you like the vinegar taste.  I am Type II diabetic and don't have to worry about he sugar in this sauce.  I promise it tastes amazing!  Enjoy!

Pete

*KC Masterpiece Type Low Sugar/ Low Carb BBQ Sauce*


1 cup Heinz reduced sugar ketchup (you can put a little less in for less tomato taste)

1 cup Diet Rite or another Diet soda that is sweetened with Splenda. (It has to be sweetened with Splenda or it'll turn out bitter because of the aspartame in other sodas.)

1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp paprika
1/2 tsp chili powder (or more if you like it spicy)
1 tsp yellow mustard
1/2 tsp liquid smoke
1 tbsp apple cider vinegar
1 tsp Worsterschire sauce
black pepper to taste

Option: red pepper flakes and cayene pepper or hot sauce to add some heat to it

Directions:

1. In a medium bowl wisk all ingredients together until smooth.
2. In a medium saucepan simmer sauce on medium low heat for 15 minutes. It will reduce and become thicker.

*** I didn't use any extra sweetener because the ketchup and the diet rite are sweetened with Splenda and that's plenty sweet for a BBQ sauce.

You will get 8 servings at 1/4 cup each.

Net carbs per serving about 2.43


----------



## jerry hines (Jan 5, 2012)

Going to try Pete's as I am in the same boat with SI  plus a diabetic.  Walden Farms has a good Sauce , but go easy on it. the more you use the more of the splenda after taste  you get.  I have soaked ribs in apple cider vinegar then just season with kosher salt and fresh ground pepper and that was simple and good. 

Stay healthy my friend.


----------



## sprky (Jan 5, 2012)

cool on the to do list


----------

